# SW Superpaint



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone use it for interior work and why? Pros & Cons please. I just used it in satin for walls in a sage green color. It's not one of my favorites & we will leave it at that for now. I definitely prefer cashmere for the same money.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

I prefer SuperPaint over Cashmere. I think it brushes nice and covers well without as many issues with colorant surfacing. Spatters more than I like but it touches up better than Cashmere. (IMO) Not sure what your price per gallon is but I pay between $5-$7 less for SuperPaint.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I only use interior superpaint for trim. I prefer Promar 200 for walls and CHB for ceilings. Promar rolls much nicer than superpaint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I only use interior superpaint for trim. I prefer Promar 200 for walls and CHB for ceilings. Promar rolls much nicer than superpaint.


Same here although we haven't used the CHB on ceilings....usually Master Hide


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Super Paint is their best covering paint, and we used it for years. The latest formulation is not so "Super" and the last couple of price increases are starting to reduce the value. Still like it for exterior, but like promar 200 low sheen for walls and Master Hide for ceilings when doing interiors.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had to strain the majority of 200 that I've used. At least it's better than 400.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Same here although we haven't used the CHB on ceilings....usually Master Hide


ditto


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Super Paint is their best covering paint, and we used it for years. The latest formulation is not so "Super" and the last couple of price increases are starting to reduce the value. Still like it for exterior, but like promar 200 low sheen for walls and Master Hide for ceilings when doing interiors.


The latest BM Aquavelvet seems similar to the SW pro mar 200. I think BM might be better with washability,and color selection.What ya think Biker?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Crazy HO requested a "Satin" finish so I had to make sure I bought "Satin" and a label that said so. My choices unfortunately were Classic 99 or Superpaint. Duration would have been overpriced so I ruled that out. I would have liked to use the 200 but when she saw EgShell she would have flipped. Too much to risk when she says its all wrong.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have only used the interior super paint for trim as well. 
I also have used the exterior as well for doors and what not.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the exterior not so much the the interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't used SP for interiors... well.. maybe a couple times...

I usually use ProMar 400 or Contractors Satin (the upgrade from 400). I have used ProGreen 200 and like that too. 

Duration Home is overpriced. You can't single coat an interior like you can with the Duration Exterior....

Oh yeah... forgot to mention: Only ProClassic for trim, doors and windows.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

love superpaint for exterior only....
for interior, 400 flat for ceilings-deadest flat i have seen....no lappers.
always two-coat walls with duration home matte or satin.
superpaint interior for me is ok....but i'd rather use 200 eg-shel or pro-green or een harmony for lighter colors.
if it isa large wall, i prime with bullseye 123, and then two topcoats of progreen eg, 400 flat, or duration satin or matte.
cashmere has never touched up well for me.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Never used superpaint but Cashmere is pretty darn good. Used it plenty and really for the money I like it better than duration. Much thicker, and IMO better/easier to use than duration. And the look/quality is really nice.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Duration is the best for us, goes on real smooth. The guy we hired a month or so ago used it for the first time with us and said it practically paints itself. If you cant get a good line and fast with Duration then you cant paint. But I have started using Super Paint when possible because of the price cause I feel it hides as good as Duration and is almost as user friendly. Cashmere drags to much for me and last time we used it seemed like it slung quit a bit. They are identical in price here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Rarely use SP for interiors, switched to Cashmere a few years ago. Never had any problems with Cashmere as some are relating here. CHB for textured ceilings and older smooth ceilings, 400 for most smooth ceilings.

I dont mean to infer from this that other mfg's products arent any better; I just swiched to using most SW products for ease of billing, and store locations.


----------

